# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  > Маршрутизаторы (routers), модемы xDSL  >  Открыти портов на модеме

## mag13

Здравствуйте! Столкнулся с такой проблемой: нужно срочно создать сервер для игры, но нужен модем с открытыми портами. Кто нибудь может сказать как их открыть?
Модем-TP-LINK:TD-8816
ОС - Windows 7
Пожалуйста помогите!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

